# Internet Access on a Windows 2008 network



## gazfocus (May 16, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to servers in general, especially Windows Server 2008.

I have my server connected to a router and the client is also connected to the router, and as such, the client is able to login to an Active Domain on the server.

I have a Cable Modem for the Internet and I was just wondering how do I get the internet to the server and the client?

I currently have Active Directory Domain Services, DNS Server and File Services installed on the server.

Any advice would be great.
Thanks


----------



## L8ians (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi,

Create Users and Access settings in the Win 2008 Server.

Configure DHCP in the server to provide IP address to the Clients,

Disable the DHCP in the router.

Make sure the gateway for the host is configured correctly (i.e., Router)

Create the User accounts and password in the ADS.

Change the Workgroup settings and Instead of workgroup add the Win Xp Pc to the newly created domain.

For Reference visit this Websites

http://www.windowsreference.com/wind...-server-setup/

http://www.elmajdal.net/Win2k8/Setti...rver_2008.aspx

Regards,

L8ians


----------

